# Progress On My Frame



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Here's a shot after sandblasting, metal prep, a wipe with enamel reducer and then a coat of POR15, but before I sprayed on the Chassis Coat









Here's a shot of the left rear of the frame after a coat of Chassis Coat. I'm really pleased with the finish I got with the POR15 and Chassis coat:









Overall frame progress:









Rear end next:









I forgot to put the rubber bumpers on the frame for the upper control arms. I stayed up all night and smoked my last Cohiba trying to figure out how I was going to get them in there without taking a ball joint nut off and without jamming a spring compressor up the middle of the coil. I ended up using a sturdy floor jack, some heavy duty chain and a couple sockets bigger around than my fingers for insurance in case a seal on the floor jack blew! Those springs are under a LOT of pressure! 

I jacked on the lower control arm with the chain over the frame on either side of the control arms and under the jack to compress the spring enough to raise the upper control arm off the frame just enough to slip the rubber bumper in there. Then I put a few sockets in the space between the frame and the control arm for extra insurance..didn't want to lose any hands or fingers....Then I stuck the bumper in there with enough friction to hold it upright after shooting the barb on the bottom of the bumper with a little grease. Then I eased off on the jack and the upper control arm pressed the bumper right in place. Stil lhave all my digits, any typos are just business as usual.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Everything's looking good! :cheers


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Thanks! And a sincere thanks to you and all the contributors here. I don't think I could have made this much "quality" progress so far without the info. and inspiration from this site. Car shows are one thing, and there are plenty in the Detroit area, but it's always good to be able to turn on the laptop and navigate around here, so thanks again!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice job, I forgot the snubbers on my 67 as well, thanks for the info on how to get those in. That may be a day project for this winter.


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Watch your hands if you do it that way! I'd feel bad if you lost any fingers doing it! Might be good to put a sturdy steel or iron bar though and through under the upper control arm between it and the frame when you do it. 

You don't have enough space with the engine and all the front end parts to slide them in there? Maybe you can just put some more weight on the front?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Randy, Your frame has a car on it....you should be able to get up in there and install the snubbers. WT's frame is too light w/o the body and engine. The suspension is all the way extended.....Eric :cheers


----------

